# nova fishing locations



## sleepingpanda (Apr 17, 2008)

Im new to this site, and relatively new to fishing in general. But I was wondering if there were some good fishing locations, saltwater and/or freshwater within o like an hour or two of nova. 

Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where in NoVA are ya? I'm over in Falls Church, myself. 

Right in town, there's the Potomac river, which has great shad fishing, once the run gets started. It's DC water, so you'll need a DC license. 

A bit further out (1 hour away), there's Sandy Point State Park which has good pre-season striper fishing. Don't go there this weekend unless you like fishing shoulder to shoulder with other people. 

There's also Point Lookout, in southern Maryland, about 80 minutes from NoVA


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

To add on to what AtlantaKing stated, take a look at the Coastal Explorer graphic to the right on the page. Click on it and you'll see lots of sites within an hour or two along with directions. Point and Click!


----------



## sleepingpanda (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks everyone, I'll check out the coastal explorer


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Now I'd get the $13 nonresident DC license and go to Fletcher's cove about 2 miles upstream from key bridge, they sell those there, and rent a rowboat for I believe $11 and fish for shad, white perch and maybe striped bass.

Pretty soon you could go downstream to the parks that are just up or just down from Reagan Airport. 

Also above Great Falls at Great Falls Maryland side, for this you need your nonresident Maryland license that expires Dec 31 no matter when you buy it.

Way up the Potomac is good also for smallmouth and other fish. Shenandoah last I heard has still not recovered from the mysterious fish kill, too bad, it used to be full of smallmouths.


----------



## blackcho7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello, I am a beginner fisher now. What bait would you guys recommend for fishing at Fletcher's cove?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

For the shad, try small shad darts, small spoons (like a 1/8oz Kastmaster) or crappie jigs. 

White perch will hit that too, but will also hit night crawlers or bloodworms. 

Stripers? Dunno. Never caught one there (yet) :redface:


----------



## blackcho7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Than you!!!

Hows the fishing been there lately? Im hoping to go out tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

perch head and herrings(big cutbait)=rockfish.


----------



## sleepingpanda (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks everyone! I'll try to head out to fletchers sometime soon, once the weather gets better


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The shad are in at Fletcher's. I fished from about 15:00-19:30 on Saturday from shore upstream of Fletcher's. The water was a bit stained and fairly high, but lots of activity. I caught about 12-15 hickory shad and a couple of perch throwing shad darts, shad spoons and crappie jigs. 

This last bout of rain will muddy up the water a bit, as well as raise the water level so the action will be halted temporarily. But, keep an eye out. As soon as it clears up, it'll be game on!


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

How long will the shad run last?


----------

